# Electronic Arts: John Riccitiello geht - Was lief gut, was lief schlecht?



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: John Riccitiello geht - Was lief gut, was lief schlecht?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: John Riccitiello geht - Was lief gut, was lief schlecht?


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. März 2013)

Was gut lief:

- Origin
- vernünftiges Day-1-DLC
- generell vernünftige DLC-Politik (Premium Service Battlefield z.B.)
- Nachfolger meist spaßiger als Vorgänger (Dead Space 3 z.B.)
- Beitrag zur Gleichstellung Homosexueller in Videospielen ohne Klischees (Dragon Age und Mass Effect)
- Stabiler Aktienkurs

Was weniger gut lief:

- Mirror's Edge (ehrlich, was sollte der Mist denn?)
- The Old Republic (300 Millionen Dollar für Sprachaufnahmen, wtf)
- Serverabschaltungen bei jüngeren Titeln


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (19. März 2013)

"Nach eigener Aussage zieht er damit die Konsequenzen aus den enttäuschenden Geschäftszahlen des vergangenen Jahres."

Er geht also wegen den Geschäftszahlen. Nachdem das Unternehmen 2012 das erste mal wieder in der Gewinnzone steckte und das trotz dessen, dass sie ihre Mitarbeiterzahl um 20% aufgestockt haben.
Ihm wird wohl eher nahegelegt worden sein zu gehen, damit Platz für jemanden ist, der noch mehr auf die Zahlen schaut. Ich denke nicht das es mit EA besser wird, lasse mich aber gern überraschen. Wahrscheinlich wirds jemand, der mit Games überhaupt nix am Hut hat, aber sehr gut wirtschaften kann. Ein Traum für jeden Zocker also...


----------



## Deewee (19. März 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> - Stabiler Aktienkurs



Jupp, der Aktienkurs ist Bombe seit Riccitiello 2007 das Amt übernommen hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> - Beitrag zur Gleichstellung Homosexueller in Videospielen ohne Klischees (Dragon Age und Mass Effect)



Das ist wohl kaum der guten Arbeit Riccitiello's zuzuschreiben.



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> - The Old Republic (300 Millionen Dollar für Sprachaufnahmen, wtf)



300 Millionen?
Wie kommst du auf so Zahlen?
Gibts ne Quelle? Nein gibts nicht... weils Bullshit ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Jupp, der Aktienkurs ist Bombe seit Riccitiello 2007 das Amt übernommen hat:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Der Einbruch 2008/2009 resultiert aus der Wirtschaftskrise, wie ich im Artikel auch geschrieben habe.
In dieser Zeit wirst du wohl kaum eine Aktiengesellschaft finden, der es nicht ähnlich ergangen ist.
Seitdem ist der Kurs stabil, aber eben auch nicht wieder besser geworden.


----------



## Deewee (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Der Einbruch 2008/2009 resultiert aus der Wirtschaftskrise, wie ich im Artikel auch geschrieben habe.
> In dieser Zeit wirst du wohl kaum eine Aktiengesellschaft finden, der es nicht ähnlich ergangen ist.
> Seitdem ist der Kurs stabil, aber eben auch nicht wieder besser geworden.


 
Richtig, aber deswegen kann man doch nicht schreiben das er unheimlich gute Arbeit geleistet hat.
Die "Fäule" von der "Doug Creutz" spricht, ist doch erst aufgetreten nachdem er das Amt übernommen hat.
Der Kurs ist Stabil im Keller das ist richtig, aber wenn man sich jetzt bsw mal den Kurs von Activision anschaut (die hatten 2009 das selbe Problem, und die haben auch nicht alles richtig gemacht) so geht der Kurs doch stetig nach oben. Und das trotz Kotick, der weitaus unsympatischer ist als Riccitiello.

Ich würde es begrüssen, wenn die Geldsäcke da oben an der Macht sich endlich mal wieder auf das besinnen was zählt:
1.) Die Endkunden / Spieler
2.) Die Spiele selber.

Es wird doch aktuell nur noch Mist produziert, Stapelweise.
Ich persönlich hab mittlerweile mehr Spass im Indie Sektor, als mit den grossen AAA Spielen.


----------



## Turican76 (19. März 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Was gut lief:
> 
> - Origin
> - vernünftiges Day-1-DLC
> ...


 

Schlechter Scherz,dass sind alles Flops. Grad BF3 Premium ist die Krönung der Abzocke


----------



## Chronik (19. März 2013)

"Was lief gut, was lief schlecht?"

Ich sag dazu: Nichts und, jede menge


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2013)

Unter dieser Firma wurden die Kunden von Menschen zu reinen wandelnden Geldbeuteln gemacht oder zu Kühen, denen der letzte Tropfen Milch ausgesaugt werden muss. Ohne Rücksicht auf ihre Wünsche und Anliegen.
Und nicht nur mit den Kunden wurde so umgesprungen, sondern auch mit diversen Entwicklern. Sie wurden aufgekauft und mussten so lange das letzte aus ihren bekannten Marken rauspressen was ging, danach wurden auch sie auf den Müllhaufen geworfen.
EA ist für mich das perfekte Beispiel für Raubtierkapitalismus, der nur dazu dient, damit ein paar sich die Taschen füllen und der Rest der Menschen nicht mehr Wert ist als Dreck unter den Fingernägeln.


----------



## Turican76 (19. März 2013)

*Das is EA*

EA in a Nutshell (Similar applies to Activision, etc.) - YouTube


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Die "Fäule" von der "Doug Creutz" spricht, ist doch erst aufgetreten nachdem er das Amt übernommen hat.


 
Die Fäule von der Creutz spricht bezieht sich auf den Zustand von EA zu dem Zeitpunkt als Riccitiello angetreten ist.
EA hatte sich damals mit zahlreichen Übernahmen mächtig verhoben, es waren viel zu viele Spiele in der Produktion, die das Unternehmen gar nicht handhaben konnte.
Die Übernahme-Orgie, die EA immer negativ angelastet wurde, stammt noch aus der Zeit bevor Riccitiello ins Amt kam. Und mit den Altlasten aus dieser Zeit musste er sich damals rumschlagen.
Bioware war 2007 die einzige große Übername, die noch in die Zeit des scheidenden CEOs fällt. Danach hat EA nur noch kleinere Firmen wie PopCap und andere aufgekauft, mit denen sie ihr Portfolio für den Mobile-Markt gestärkt haben.

Ich will EA nicht bedingungslos verteidigen, da definitiv auch Fehler gemacht wurden. Man darf bei dieser Diskussion die Sachverhalte aber nicht nur aus Sicht des Spielers sehen. EA ist eine Aktiengesellschaft und seinen Aktionären gegenüber verpflichtet Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Das ist keine Eigenheit der Spielebranche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2013)

EA sollte von seinem "Studio-Übernahme-Fieber" besser wegkommen, denn es hat weder EA noch den Studios geholfen. Einige renommierte (Kult)-Studios sind ja am Ende eingestampft worden, weil EA nicht erreichbare Ziele vorgegeben hat, die die Studios unter eigener Leitung wohl kaum zu träumen gewagt hätten.

Überhaupt sollte EA von seinem Wahn, DER Games-Monopolist werden zu wollen, gehörigen Abstand halten, sonst brechen die sich selbst das Genick.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Bioware war 2007 die einzige große Übername, die noch in die Zeit des scheidenden CEOs fällt. Danach hat EA nur noch kleinere Firmen wie PopCap und andere aufgekauft, mit denen sie ihr Portfolio für den Mobile-Markt gestärkt haben.


 
Naja, ich würde jetzt die Übernahme von PopCap nicht als Klein bezeichnen, immerhin hat der Spaß 650.000.000$ + nochmal 100.000.000 in Aktienoptionen gekostet


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> EA sollte von seinem "Studio-Übernahme-Fieber" besser wegkommen, denn es hat weder EA noch den Studios geholfen. Einige renommierte (Kult)-Studios sind ja am Ende eingestampft worden, weil EA nicht erreichbare Ziele vorgegeben hat, die die Studios unter eigener Leitung wohl kaum zu träumen gewagt hätten.


 
Nochmal, Riccitiello hat mit dem "Übernahme-Fieber" seiner Vorgänger Schluss gemacht.
Die ganzen häufig kritisierten Übernahmen von Westwood, Origin, Bullfrog, Maxis, DICE, Criterion, Mythic usw. fanden vor 2007 statt.
Von 15 übernommenen Studios wurden übrigens nur 4 bis heute dicht gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. März 2013)

"[...] nur noch kleinere Firmen wie PopCap [...]"

~750 Mio. Dollar für PopCap sind also deiner Meinung nach nur "Peanuts"? Anders kann ich mir den Begriff "kleinere Firmen" nicht erklären! 

Wenn die Manager bei EA genauso denken, dann weiß man, warum EA in eine Schieflage geraten ist.  

Edit:
Ach scheisse, der hässliche süße und knuffige Kater Enisra war schneller! FFFUUU!!!!1


----------



## Schlechtmacher (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Man darf bei dieser Diskussion die Sachverhalte aber nicht nur aus Sicht des Spielers sehen.


 
Klar darf man, und aus Sicht des Spielers geht ein Drecksack, dem ich noch alles Schlechte für seinere Weitere Laufbahn wünsche. Hoffentlich macht sein Nachfolger es noch schlechter und fährt die halbkriminelle Vereinigung, die sich erfolgreich als Aktiengesellschaft tarnt, endgültig vor die Wand.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ach scheisse, der hässliche Kater Enisra war schneller! FFFUUU!!!!1


 
wie hässlich?
*mit den Krallen Rabowke nen neues Muster auf die Hohe Stirn mal*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie hässlich?
> *mit den Krallen Rabowke nen neues Muster auf die Hohe Stirn mal*


 Muster-Vorschlag: "FU Eins11!!!!"


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2013)

Was lief gut.
Wegen EA hatten viele Spieler viel mehr Geld in den Taschen

Was lief schlecht.
Es wurden zum größtenteil die komplett falschen Spiele produziert.
Und die Spiele die entwickelt wurden waren allesamt enttäuschend...
... und DIE Spiele die auf den ersten Blick nicht enttäuscht haben,
wurden auf den zweiten Blick mit DLC´s, Premium und Season Pass Dienstleistung
zerstört 

EA hat so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man nur falsch machen konnte.

Das einzige was EA geschafft hat ist nur ihre Existenz zu bewahren
und zu überleben.
Fortschritt in irgendeiner Art und Weise?

Nein. Die haben nur die ganze Zeit ihren Arsch gerettet und
alle erdenklichen Methoden der Abzocke verwendet.
Aber irgendwann gehen die Methoden aus
und EA hat gute Chancen in den nächsten 7 Jahren endlich den Löffel abzugeben 

Bisjetzt läuft alles genau nach meiner Vorhersage.
Wenn EA ihr Image nicht hinbekommt und nebenbei endlich hochwertige Spiele
produziert (ohne künstliche DLC, Premiumkacke, Micropay Kacke)
überleben sie die die nächste Konsolengeneration nicht.


----------



## hsa-grim (19. März 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was lief gut.
> Wegen EA hatten viele Spieler viel mehr Geld in den Taschen
> 
> Was lief schlecht.
> ...



hoffen wir dass du recht hast
mir geht diese dlc politik mit den abartig hohen Preisen auch gewaltig gegen den strich


----------



## hsa-grim (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Nochmal, Riccitiello hat mit dem "Übernahme-Fieber" seiner Vorgänger Schluss gemacht.
> Die ganzen häufig kritisierten Übernahmen von Westwood, Origin, Bullfrog, Maxis, DICE, Criterion, Mythic usw. fanden vor 2007 statt.
> Von 15 übernommenen Studios wurden übrigens nur 4 bis heute dicht gemacht.


 
und mit westwood und bullfrog die besten -_-


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2013)

hsa-grim schrieb:


> hoffen wir dass du recht hast
> mir geht diese dlc politik mit den abartig hohen Preisen auch gewaltig gegen den strich


Wobei ich sagen muss, dass sowas schon seit dem ersten BF gemacht wird.
Und ich hatte damals eigentlich an jedem Addon Spass. Auch bei BF2 (in meiner Clanzeit), freuten wir uns immer auf das nächste Addon.
Hab aber inzwischen keine Zeit mehr dafür, darum frag ich mal: sind die Addons denn so schlecht?


----------



## O-U-T-l-a-w (19. März 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass sowas schon seit dem ersten BF gemacht wird.
> Und ich hatte damals eigentlich an jedem Addon Spass. Auch bei BF2 (in meiner Clanzeit), freuten wir uns immer auf das nächste Addon.
> Hab aber inzwischen keine Zeit mehr dafür, darum frag ich mal: sind die Addons denn so schlecht?



Also ich finde die DLC's von BF3 ziemlich gut. Mir machen sie bis auf Close Quarters alle Spaß. Aber Inhalte die versprochen worden sind (neue Waffen) und dann still und heimlich umgeändert wurden (erst gar keine neue Waffen, dann als "Entschädigung" eine Armbrust), ist wiederum Betrug am Endverbraucher.


----------



## leckmuschel (19. März 2013)

das war EA`s bester release seit jahren


----------



## Fireball8 (19. März 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass sowas schon seit dem ersten BF gemacht wird.
> Und ich hatte damals eigentlich an jedem Addon Spass. Auch bei BF2 (in meiner Clanzeit), freuten wir uns immer auf das nächste Addon.
> Hab aber inzwischen keine Zeit mehr dafür, darum frag ich mal: sind die Addons denn so schlecht?



Also ich habe mich heute nochmal an BF mit Endgame rangewagt, im ersten Moment war's wieder so: Geil!
Nach 2-3 Stunden wurde mir aber schon wieder langweilig....BF 3 kann mich längst nicht so an den Bildschirm fesseln wie seine Vorgänger. Schade drum, dabei hätte es wirklich so toll werden können 

MfG Fireball


----------



## angelan (19. März 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was lief gut.
> Wegen EA hatten viele Spieler viel mehr Geld in den Taschen
> 
> Was lief schlecht.
> ...



Also Mass Effect 2 und 3 waren also enttäuschend?
Finde ich nicht.
und das komplett falsche Spiel finde ich  auch nicht, dass das ist.
Ich fände es besser, dass Du differenzierter argumentieren würdest als so zu verallgemeinern.
Habe gerade wieder ME 2 durchgespielt und finde es immer noch ein tolles Spiel, die Mass Effect Reihe gehört für mich mit zu den besten Spielen 
- mal vom Ende abgesehen.


----------



## lolxd999 (19. März 2013)

O-U-T-l-a-w schrieb:


> Also ich finde die DLC's von BF3 ziemlich gut.



Sie sind auch meines Erachtens nach nicht schlecht, aber es kann nicht sein dass es  in einem Vollpreistitel (wie BF3 es ist / war ) manche Waffen nicht allen Spielern zur Verfügung stehen [Wer z.B Close Quarters / Back to Karkand nicht hat], bzw. man u.a. Warteschlangenpriotiät ''kaufen'' kann.

Das kann man in nem Free-to-Play Titel machen, aber nicht in einer AAA-Produktion.

Von daher: Die DLC's sind nicht schlecht, aber unfair gegenüber den Nichtkäufern.


----------



## rohan123 (19. März 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Was gut lief:
> 
> 
> Was weniger gut lief:
> ...



Also Mirror`s Edge als Mist zu bezeichnen ist gewagt. Auch wenn es nicht deinen Geschmack getroffen hat, was dein Recht ist.
Es war halt mal was Anderes als immer nur dieses doofe Geballer mit viel Gore.

Dass es nicht erfolgreich war, lag sicher an ein paar Stabilitätsbugs. Aber ich finde das dieses Spiel Potential hat, wenn man es etwa noch mit Rätseln aufpeppen würde.


----------



## BlackAlpha90 (19. März 2013)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Sie sind auch meines Erachtens nach nicht schlecht, aber es kann nicht sein dass es  in einem Vollpreistitel (wie BF3 es ist / war ) manche Waffen nicht allen Spielern zur Verfügung stehen [Wer z.B Close Quarters / Back to Karkand nicht hat], bzw. man u.a. Warteschlangenpriotiät ''kaufen'' kann.
> 
> Das kann man in nem Free-to-Play Titel machen, aber nicht in einer AAA-Produktion.
> 
> Von daher: Die DLC's sind nicht schlecht, aber unfair gegenüber den Nichtkäufern.


 
Die Waffen wären unfähr, wenn sie denn wirklich einen Vorteil gegenüber den Nichtkäufern bringen würden. Ist es aber nicht. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der Armbrust, denn man büst dafür meist nützliche Gadets ein, die meistens mehr bringen als die Armbrust. Dass der Warteschlangenvorrang unfähr ist, kann sein. Nur wer versucht denn ernsthaft und jetzt bitte wirklich ernsthaft auf Server zu gehen, bei denen mehr als 2 Spieler in der Schlange sind?


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2013)

angelan schrieb:


> Also Mass Effect 2 und 3 waren also enttäuschend?
> Finde ich nicht.
> und das komplett falsche Spiel finde ich  auch nicht, dass das ist.
> Ich fände es besser, dass Du differenzierter argumentieren würdest als so zu verallgemeinern.
> ...


 
Du wirst es vielleicht nicht glauben aber ich habe seeeehr große Interesse an dieser Serie.
Ich wollte unbedingt ne Trilogie kaufen aber EA musste unbedingt ab dem 3. Teil ihre Origin Pflicht
einführen obwohl die ersten 2 Teile über Steam vorhanden waren.

EA hats selber verbockt 3 Spiele einer genialen Trilogie an mich zu verkaufen 

Tja was solls. EA will einfach mein Geld nicht mehr haben


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. März 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Schlechter Scherz,dass sind alles Flops. Grad BF3 Premium ist die Krönung der Abzocke





Deewee schrieb:


> Jupp, der Aktienkurs ist Bombe seit Riccitiello 2007 das Amt übernommen hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sachma Kollegen, ihr habt die Ironie auch nicht gerade mit Löffeln gefuttert oder? Es ist doch ziemlich klar, dass er das ausschließlich ironisch/zynisch meint. Muss man hier denn immer mit dem Ironie-Tag rumwerfen? 


Edit: Oh mein Gott. Imhotep hat meinen Status geliked.... das verspricht langwierige Gesundheit und ein gutes Leben ^^  Was machst du denn nach knapp 5000 Jahren mal wieder auf der Welt?  

Zum besseren Verständnis: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imhotep


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Die Fäule von der Creutz spricht bezieht sich auf den Zustand von EA zu dem Zeitpunkt als Riccitiello angetreten ist.
> EA hatte sich damals mit zahlreichen Übernahmen mächtig verhoben, es waren viel zu viele Spiele in der Produktion, die das Unternehmen gar nicht handhaben konnte.
> Die Übernahme-Orgie, die EA immer negativ angelastet wurde, stammt noch aus der Zeit bevor Riccitiello ins Amt kam. Und mit den Altlasten aus dieser Zeit musste er sich damals rumschlagen.
> Bioware war 2007 die einzige große Übername, die noch in die Zeit des scheidenden CEOs fällt. Danach hat EA nur noch kleinere Firmen wie PopCap und andere aufgekauft, mit denen sie ihr Portfolio für den Mobile-Markt gestärkt haben.
> ...



Genauso sieht es aus. Aber so oft man es auch sagen kann, so oft wird dagegen gewettert und es wird einfach nicht angenommen oder kapiert.


----------



## angelan (19. März 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du wirst es vielleicht nicht glauben aber ich habe seeeehr große Interesse an dieser Serie.
> Ich wollte unbedingt ne Trilogie kaufen aber EA musste unbedingt ab dem 3. Teil ihre Origin Pflicht
> einführen obwohl die ersten 2 Teile über Steam vorhanden waren.
> 
> ...



Warum soll Origin seine Spiele über Steam, dem Konkurrenten laufen lassen?
Übrigens: ich werde nie verstehen, was an Steam so viel besser sein soll, als an Origin.
Beides sind Plattformen, die den Weiterverkauf verhindern, beide haben einen Onlinekopierschutz.

Außerdem hast Du vorhin argumentiert, dass es keine guten Spiele bei EA gibt, hier wiederlegst Du deine eigene Aussage.
Jetztt argumentierst Du mit Steam.
Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Sansana (19. März 2013)

Ich will mehr von solchen News über EA.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2013)

angelan schrieb:


> Warum soll Origin seine Spiele über Steam, dem Konkurrenten laufen lassen?
> Übrigens: ich werde nie verstehen, was an Steam so viel besser sein soll, als an Origin.
> Beides sind Plattformen, die den Weiterverkauf verhindern, beide haben einen Onlinekopierschutz.



Würde EA ihre ganzen DLC´s ebenfalls kostenlos rausbringen könnte man von einem Konkurrenten sprechen.
Aber so? ne Danke  Origin hat keinen einzigen Mehrwert.



> Außerdem hast Du vorhin argumentiert, dass es keine guten Spiele bei EA gibt, hier wiederlegst Du deine eigene Aussage.
> Jetztt argumentierst Du mit Steam.
> Verstehe ich nicht.


Nein so hab ich das nicht formuliert.. Aber ich gebe zu das etwas überspitzt zu haben 

1. Ich will nur eine einzige Platform für meine Spiele haben und das ist nunmal Steam (weil ich Steam von anfang an nutze und
so ziemlich jeder dort sein Spiel anbietet)

2. Ich habe ja in meinem Post deutlich geschrieben 





			
				doomkeeper schrieb:
			
		

> Was lief schlecht.
> Es wurden zum größtenteil die komplett falschen Spiele produziert.
> Und die Spiele die entwickelt wurden waren allesamt enttäuschend...
> ... und *DIE* Spiele die auf den e*rsten Blick nicht enttäuscht haben,*
> ...



Eine Complete Edition auf Steam für 50 - 60 Euro würde ich kaufen.
Und ich hätte warscheinlich auch früher zugegriffen auch wenn ich nicht die ganzen DLC´s
hätte.

Aber ich sehe es nicht ein Teil 1 und 2 auf Steam zu aktivieren und Teil 3 auf Origin.
Irgendwann kommt EA noch auf die Gedanken neben Origin ein 2.Portal zu eröffnen wo
Mass Effect 4 nur dort aktiviert werden kann usw. 

So eine Entwicklung unterstütze ich nicht und deswegen bin ich gezwungen diese tolle Serie zu boykottieren.

In meinen Augen ist das unverständlich wie man so besessen sein kann die eigene Platform
um alles in der Welt pushen möchte und die Trilogie auf 2 Platformen aufteilt 
Aber ich bin in voller Kontrolle meines Konsums und kann
zum glück auf so einen Luxus verzichten.. EA auf Dauer aber nicht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2013)

Du kannst auch die vollständige Trilogie nur über Origin spielen.
Keiner zwingt dich, das aufzuteilen.

Und warum alle eine Monopolstellung befürworten, die Steam hätte, wenn es keine Konkurrenz gäbe, werd ich wohl nie verstehen.
Mercedes und BMW werden nicht auch plötzlich aufhören eigene Autohäuser zu eröffnen, nur weil VW bereits Autohäuser hat.


----------



## angelan (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die vollständige Trilogie nur über Origin spielen.
> Keiner zwingt dich, das aufzuteilen.
> 
> Und warum alle eine Monopolstellung befürworten, die Steam hätte, wenn es keine Konkurrenz gäbe, werd ich wohl nie verstehen.
> Mercedes und BMW werden nicht auch plötzlich aufhören eigene Autohäuser zu eröffnen, nur weil VW bereits Autohäuser hat.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Würde EA ihre ganzen DLC´s ebenfalls kostenlos rausbringen könnte man von einem Konkurrenten sprechen.
> Aber so? ne Danke  Origin hat keinen einzigen Mehrwert.
> 
> Nein so hab ich das nicht formuliert.. Aber ich gebe zu das etwas überspitzt zu haben
> ...


Endlich mal jemand, der Steam krittisch sieht. 
Steam macht finde ich  den  Retailmarkt kaputt, hat uns beschehrt, dass man die Spiele nicht  wiederverkaufen kann, Origin macht eigentlich nur das, was Steam schon  die ganze Zeit macht.
Was war Steam als es so jung war wie Origin, was hatten die damals mehr?

Ich  finde jegliche Kontenbindung mies und so finde ich auch Steam. Dort  muss ich bei bestimmten Spielen ebenfalls Steam akzeptieren, ob ich es  will oder nicht. Bei immer mehr Spielen.
Ich werde wie bei Origin zu etwas gezwungen, was ich nicht will.
Wenn Du freiwillig Steam hast, ist das ja ok, aber man wird oft dazu gezwungen, da ist Steam keinen Deut besser als EA.

 Welchen Mehrwert bringt denn Steam?
Speicherung der saves habe ich auch bei Origin, automatische Aktualisierung, alles andere braucht es nicht.

Und wer Monopolstellung gut findet, werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## ColonelHogan (19. März 2013)

Was lief gut? Hmm, da sind wir schnell fertig mit Aufzählen: Nichts!
Was lief schlecht? Hmm, mal überlegen: Miese Fortsetzungen, diverse Spielereihen vor die Wand gefahren, Origin, Serverprobleme noch und nöcher...


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die vollständige Trilogie nur über Origin spielen.
> Keiner zwingt dich, das aufzuteilen.
> 
> Und warum alle eine Monopolstellung befürworten, die Steam hätte, wenn es keine Konkurrenz gäbe, werd ich wohl nie verstehen.
> Mercedes und BMW werden nicht auch plötzlich aufhören eigene Autohäuser zu eröffnen, nur weil VW bereits Autohäuser hat.


 
Naja, Das Problem ist weniger, das die Publisher eigene Software rausbringen sondern eher das die halt schlechter sind als Steam


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, Das Problem ist weniger, das die Publisher eigene Software rausbringen sondern eher das die halt schlechter sind als Steam


 
Vergleiche mal Steam in seinen Anfangsjahren mit dem Origin von heute.
Da war Steam wesentlich schlechter aufgestellt.
Den Funktionsumfang, den Steam heute hat, hat die Plattform auch erst über die letzten Jahre erhalten.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Vergleiche mal Steam in seinen Anfangsjahren mit dem Origin von heute.
> Da war Steam wesentlich schlechter aufgestellt.
> Den Funktionsumfang, den Steam heute hat, hat die Plattform auch erst über die letzten Jahre erhalten.


 
nja, aber das ist ein Problem das "Nachahmer" haben, sie haben nicht mehr den Luxus bei Null Starten zu können, sondern müssen gleich auf Eins oder Zwei anfangen, wie die MMORPGs die nach WoW kamen, sicher hatte das auch kein wirkliches Endgame in Form vom Molten Core, aber wenn heute ein Titel ohne raus kommt, geht es nach hinten los weil sich die User fragen, warum man wieder zum Zustand Null zurück sollen wenn man doch da eine Software auf Stufe 1 hat


----------



## doomkeeper (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die vollständige Trilogie nur über Origin spielen.
> Keiner zwingt dich, das aufzuteilen.
> 
> Und warum alle eine Monopolstellung befürworten, die Steam hätte, wenn es keine Konkurrenz gäbe, werd ich wohl nie verstehen.
> Mercedes und BMW werden nicht auch plötzlich aufhören eigene Autohäuser zu eröffnen, nur weil VW bereits Autohäuser hat.


 
Hä? Ich glaube du hast es nicht richtig verstanden.

Ich habe bereits eine Platform wo fast all meine Spiele drauf sind.
Und ich habe auch drauf gewartet bis Mass Effect 3 ebenfalls erhältlich ist.

Und ausgerechnet für den 3. Teil muss man sich an eine weitere Platform anbinden
obwohl die ersten beiden für Steam erhältlich waren?

Das ist Bullshit.

Und wenn Steam immer noch als eine Art Monopolstellung angesehen wird
hat sich eh nicht großartig mit dem Thema befasst.

Nichts für Ungut


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. März 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wenn Steam immer noch als eine Art Monopolstellung angesehen wird
> hat sich eh nicht großartig mit dem Thema befasst.


 
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Steam eine Monopolstellung hat.
Die hätte es aber, wenn es die ganzen anderen Plattformen wie Origin, Uplay und so weiter nicht geben würde, was sich so viele Spieler ja offenbar wünschen.


----------



## Datamind (19. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Steam eine Monopolstellung hat.
> Die hätte es aber, wenn es die ganzen anderen Plattformen wie Origin, Uplay und so weiter nicht geben würde, was sich so viele Spieler ja offenbar wünschen.


 
Das kann aber nur die jüngeren bzw. Spieler betreffen die noch nicht lange mit dem PC/Konsolen Spielemarkt vertraut sind. Die denken vermutlich es ist völlig normal, dutzende von launchern und extra Modulen installiert zu haben um spielen zu können. Woher sollten sie auch was anderes kennen, denke nicht das die besagten Spieler das heikle Thema realisieren, dafür müsste ein großteil der Spieler 10-15 Jahre zurückdenken um positive und negative Vergleiche ziehen zu können.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. März 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Schlechter Scherz,dass sind alles Flops. Grad BF3 Premium ist die Krönung der Abzocke


 
Ich erinnere an die Freischaltungen.

Früher hat man das "cheats" genannt und es war kostenlos.


----------



## Datamind (19. März 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Früher hat man das "cheats" genannt und es war kostenlos.


 
Ja, nur früher waren selbst Cheats noch nützlicher als dieser Kram. ooohhhh nein, ich schäme mich so bei dieser Aussage


----------



## Kwengie (19. März 2013)

Medal of Honor: Warfighter - Der Reboot der Shooter-Serie ist misslungen.
*lol*

dafür ist der Reboot von Tomb Raider sehr gut gelungen und das Spiel bekam von der internationalen Fachpresse gute Noten. Das genaue Gegenteil eines erfolgreichen Reboots. Einige Firmen haben es drauf, andere widerrum nicht, weil nicht die eigenen Ideen verwirklicht werden, sondern von anderen Spielen eiskalt abgekupfert und unter Umständen schlechter als das Original umgesetzt werden.

@Turican:


> Schlechter Scherz,dass sind alles Flops. Grad BF3 Premium ist die Krönung der Abzocke


stimme Dir vollkommen zu, aber diese Abzocke wird noch weiter gehen, wenn wir demnächst in jedem EA-Titel für etwas bezahlen sollen, wenn wir in RPGs weiter questen wollen, in Battlefield aufmunitionieren müssen und so weiter.
Micropayment oder wie das heißt, ist das Stichwort und genau diese Bosse wollen dies in allen EA-Spielen einführen.
Jedenfalls ich bin dann draußen und zum Glück gibt es noch andere Spiele wie Skyrim zum Beispiel.
Was wäre z. B. aus Dragon Age II geworden, wenn dieses RPG wie Skyrim modbar gewesen wäre?


----------



## echolot (20. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Die Fäule von der Creutz spricht bezieht sich auf den Zustand von EA zu dem Zeitpunkt als Riccitiello angetreten ist.
> EA hatte sich damals mit zahlreichen Übernahmen mächtig verhoben, es waren viel zu viele Spiele in der Produktion, die das Unternehmen gar nicht handhaben konnte.
> Die Übernahme-Orgie, die EA immer negativ angelastet wurde, stammt noch aus der Zeit bevor Riccitiello ins Amt kam. Und mit den Altlasten aus dieser Zeit musste er sich damals rumschlagen.
> Bioware war 2007 die einzige große Übername, die noch in die Zeit des scheidenden CEOs fällt. Danach hat EA nur noch kleinere Firmen wie PopCap und andere aufgekauft, mit denen sie ihr Portfolio für den Mobile-Markt gestärkt haben.
> ...


 
Sicher, es liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Ich denke aber, dass die Übernahmen unter Riccitiello sämtlich Fehlgriffe waren. Viel zu hohe Summen gezahlt, wirtschaftlich kaum gelohnt da EA im Mobilmarkt nach wie vor schwach aufgestellt ist. Was gut lief (aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht) waren die ME Serie, Origin, SimCity, Battlefield 3. Mal sehen wie sich C&C entwickelt. Interessant ist, dass EA trotz hohem Aufwand im Konsolenmarkt trotzdem gerade im PC Bereich sehr viel Geld verdient. Ich denke man hat auch in letzter Zeit gesehen, dass sich EA deswegen wieder stärker Richtung PC orientiert hat.


----------



## echolot (20. März 2013)

hsa-grim schrieb:


> und mit westwood und bullfrog die besten -_-


Ich würde sagen Westwood und Origin. Ist aber Geschmacksache, das stimmt schon


----------



## Chaz0r (20. März 2013)

Wieso ist unter "Was lief gut" The Secret World nicht zu finden? 

Spätestens seitdem es Buy2Play ist, ist es ein Spiel, was sein Geld wert ist und absolut so noch nicht gegeben hat. Das wird an ganz vielen Stellen vergessen ^^


----------



## Razor666 (20. März 2013)

Ich kenne EA seit LHX (1990) und die haben eine Menge Mist gebaut. Die größten Fehler aus der Sicht der Spieler aus meinem Umfeld:

- zu sehr Konsolenmarkt und PC Entwicklung verknüpft, man kann kein Spiel entwickeln, was beide Systeme 100% bedienen kann. 
- zu hohe Produktionskosten bei Spielen, die im Singlepayer grade mal 6-8 Stunden wirkliche Unterhaltung bieten. Der Preis von ca. 60 Euro ist dafür einfach zu hoch und in den Augen vieler Spieler nicht gerechtfertigt..
- aufgezwungenes DRM System.
- Marketinglügen, zerstörtes Image

Die sollten einfach wieder zu aller erst an die Spieler denken und auch diese mit in die Entwicklung mit einbeziehen. Das, das gut funktioniert sieht man ja an Minecraft, Skyrim, jetzt aktuell ARMA 3. Aus dem MMOG Bereich kenne ich es sehr gut von World of Tanks die auch viel umsetzen was vorher in der Community diskutiert wurde. 
Ich kann als Publisher keine Spiele in Auftrag geben, ohne zu wissen was die User eigentlich grade wollen. Auf der anderen Seite kommen dann die Ergebnisse der Finanz-Controller dazu und schon habe ich meinen Rahmen in dem ich das Spiel dann entwickeln kann. Solange man das nur einseitig versucht, muss das einfach in die Hose gehen. Andere Firmen arbeiten ja auch so. 

Viele Indie Spiele sind auch nur erfolgreich, weil die Entwickler Gamer sind, die wissen einfach was geht und was nicht. Ich kann da keinen "Schlipsträger" hinsetzen, der nur so am Rande mal ab und an spielt. Wenn die das nicht gebacken bekommen, sind die echt bald weg vom Fenster.....


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. März 2013)

echolot schrieb:


> wirtschaftlich kaum gelohnt da EA im Mobilmarkt nach wie vor schwach aufgestellt ist.


 
Eben das stimmt nicht.
Wie ich auch im Artikel beschrieb, hat EA mit Titeln wie The Simpsons Tapped Out und Real Racing enorme Erfolge auf dem Mobilmarkt erzielt und sich zum größten Publisher in dieser Sparte aufgeschwungen.


----------



## weisauchnicht (20. März 2013)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Wieso ist unter "Was lief gut" The Secret World nicht zu finden?
> 
> Spätestens seitdem es Buy2Play ist, ist es ein Spiel, was sein Geld wert ist und absolut so noch nicht gegeben hat. Das wird an ganz vielen Stellen vergessen ^^


Weil das kampfsystem total verkorkst ist...Das ist ohne erkennbare stufe schleppend.Jaja,ich weis das es mit leicht bis schwer beschrieben ist,aber das war mal ein schuß in den ofen.
Die Quests an sich nerven einfach nur weil gefühlte 100 % nach wenigen Stunden wieder da sind und man sogut wie nichts annehmen kann.
Die Ecken sind viel zu zahlreich...
Habe es mir damals zu release geholt und nach 2 wochen keinen bock mehr gehabt.Dann im januar wieder mal installiert und das erste was ich im chat lese ist : " suchen noch blabla für blabla mit xxxx dps minimum...da hatte es mir nach 1 minute schon wieder alles versaut.
Anstatt die mal froh sind wenn es überhaupt noch jemand spielen will!


----------



## Exar-K (20. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Die hätte es aber, wenn es die ganzen anderen Plattformen wie Origin, Uplay und so weiter nicht geben würde, was sich so viele Spieler ja offenbar wünschen.


Ich wünsche mir nicht, dass es die anderen Plattformen nicht gäbe. Ich wünsche mir die Auswahl, auf welcher Plattform ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, damit ich mir nicht mehr als eine ans Bein binden muss.


----------



## TheClayAllison (20. März 2013)

Und Tschüss! Schlechtester Publisher Nr. 1 zu recht! Andere Studios schlucken kann EA gut aber die Spielmarken fortsetzen sehr miserabel bis epic fail. Damit müsste die EA-Aktie ein neuen Tiefpunkt erreicht haben.  Also mit "Klasse statt Masse" hat es wohl nicht geklappt, vielleicht klappt es mit "Masse statt Klasse" 
EA verkauft weniger Games, weil die Gamer EA durchschaut haben und sich nicht länger veräppeln lassen. Ich bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Du kannst auch die vollständige Trilogie nur über Origin spielen.
> Keiner zwingt dich, das aufzuteilen.
> 
> Und warum alle eine Monopolstellung befürworten, die Steam hätte, wenn es keine Konkurrenz gäbe, werd ich wohl nie verstehen.
> Mercedes und BMW werden nicht auch plötzlich aufhören eigene Autohäuser zu eröffnen, nur weil VW bereits Autohäuser hat.


 
Ich glaube, die meisten wünschen sich einfach nur Optionalität. Die Auswahl ob und wenn ja, an welche Plattform sie ihr Spiel binden können.
Wenn jeder Publisher aber die Spiele nur an seine Plattform binden mag, dann ist es ja in gewissem Sinne dann ja auch eine Monopolstellung, weil EA Spiele z.B. dann nur mit Origin funktionieren


----------



## Deewee (20. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Und warum alle eine Monopolstellung befürworten, die Steam hätte, wenn es keine Konkurrenz gäbe, werd ich wohl nie verstehen.



Du kannst Steam und Origin nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Steam ist eine digitale Distributionsplattform die Spiele (und jetzt auch Programme) aus allen Bereichen, und von allen Publishern anbietet, und sich durch Greenlight sogar sehr stark macht für den Indie Sektor. Es gibt Community Hubs, Gamepad Support & Big Picture, Workshops, der Occulus Rift Support wird bald kommen, genauso wie die Steam Box.

 Origin hingegen bietet kaum was bis auf die digitale Distribution von "fast" ausschliesslich EA Titeln zu teilweise völlig überteuerten Preisen. Dazu ist das ganze System verdammt buggy, Friendlists klappen nicht richtig, sprich das Einladen zu Gruppen um irgendwas zu zocken...und ausserdem ist Origin ein riesen grossen Sicherheitsproblem wie sich jetzt mal wieder herrausgestellt hat :
Bug in EA’s Origin game platform allows attackers to hijack player PCs | Ars Technica

Wärend sich Origin darauf konzentriert höchst möglichen Profit für EA zu erwirtschaften, bemüht sich Steam darum den PC als Leading Gaming Plattform wieder nach vorne zu bringen. Die Next Gen Konsolen, wenn man sich die spezifikationen mal anschaut, sind nach heutigem Standard schon völlig überholt, und man braucht sie nicht dank Big Picture / Occulus & Steam Box.

Im Prinzip hast du Recht, Monopolstellungen sind Scheisse.
Aber ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, das Steam diese Monopolstellung in irgendeiner Form ausnutzt, im Gegenteil Gabe ist auf dem Teppich geblieben, auch trotz der ganzen Kohle die er mittlerweile verdient.
Darüber hinaus ist Origin kein ernstzunehmender Konkurrent zu Steam, sorry...das belegen schon alleine die Nutzer Statistiken


----------



## angelan (20. März 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten wünschen sich einfach  nur Optionalität. Die Auswahl ob und wenn ja, an welche Plattform sie  ihr Spiel binden können.
> Wenn jeder Publisher aber die Spiele nur an  seine Plattform binden mag, dann ist es ja in gewissem Sinne dann ja  auch eine Monopolstellung, weil EA Spiele z.B. dann nur mit Origin  funktionieren



Warum überhaupt irgendwohin binden?
Warum nicht wie früher einfach ein Spiel, das ich verkaufen kann, wenn es mir nicht gefällt.
Ich verstehe nicht, was Spieler so toll finden, wenn sie ihre SPiele an einen Account binden müssen, egal welcher.





Deewee schrieb:


> Du kannst Steam und Origin nicht wirklich vergleichen.
> 
> Steam ist eine digitale Distributionsplattform die Spiele (und jetzt auch Programme) aus allen Bereichen, und von allen Publishern anbietet, und sich durch Greenlight sogar sehr stark macht für den Indie Sektor. Es gibt Community Hubs, Gamepad Support & Big Picture, Workshops, der Occulus Rift Support wird bald kommen, genauso wie die Steam Box.
> 
> O



und sie machen den Gebrauchtspielemarkt bewusst kaputt, was daran so toll sein soll. Das andere ist ja ok, wenn man es nutzen KANN, aber nicht, wenn man Steam nutzen MUSS.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2013)

angelan schrieb:


> Warum überhaupt irgendwohin binden?
> Warum nicht wie früher einfach ein Spiel, das ich verkaufen kann, wenn es mir nicht gefällt.
> Ich verstehe nicht, was Spieler so toll finden, wenn sie ihre SPiele an einen Account binden müssen, egal welcher.
> 
> und sie machen den Gebrauchtspielemarkt bewusst kaputt, was daran so toll sein soll. Das andere ist ja ok, wenn man es nutzen KANN, aber nicht, wenn man Steam nutzen MUSS.


 
Deswegen schrieb ich ja von der Optionalität. Dass jemand ein Spiel kaufen könnte und es dann einfach so installiert und losspielt. 
Und wer eben sein Spiel an Steam und Co. binden möchte, dann einen extra Key in der Verpackung hat zum Beispiel, den er dort aktivieren könnte. So machen es oft diverse Indie-Firmen bei ihren Ladenversionen.
So könnte man beide Seiten zufrieden stellen.


----------



## angelan (20. März 2013)

Das wäre toll.
So wie bei der Divinity Anthology, mit Steam code, aber retail ohne Kopierschutz und dann noch mit Postern und einem tollen Entwicklertagebuch.
Das habe ich mir gekauft, obwohl ich Divine Divinity und Divinity 2 schon hatte.


----------



## echolot (20. März 2013)

Couga schrieb:


> Eben das stimmt nicht.
> Wie ich auch im Artikel beschrieb, hat EA mit Titeln wie The Simpsons Tapped Out und Real Racing enorme Erfolge auf dem Mobilmarkt erzielt und sich zum größten Publisher in dieser Sparte aufgeschwungen.


 
OK. Dann habe ich mich geirrt.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. März 2013)

angelan schrieb:


> Das wäre toll.
> So wie bei der Divinity Anthology, mit Steam code, aber retail ohne Kopierschutz und dann noch mit Postern und einem tollen Entwicklertagebuch.
> Das habe ich mir gekauft, obwohl ich Divine Divinity und Divinity 2 schon hatte.


 
Ich habe letztens eine schlechte Erfahrung machen müssen weil die DVD nicht richtig lief.
Hab mir die Mühe gemacht Hard Reset - Extended Edition gekauft. Konnte mich noch gut erinnern
dass es in der ersten Fassung ein Only Steam Shop Game war.

Rein in MM nach der Arbeit. Spiel gekauft. Heim gefahren. Installation dauerte eine Ewigkeit...
Schließlich probierte ich den halben Abend das Spiel zu installieren... vergeblich.

Irgendwann tauchten CRC Fehler auf und die Installation kackte ab.
Noch am selben Tag zurück gefahren und den jungen Verkäufer überzeugt dass es nicht geht..
Er testete es an eigenem Laptop und es funktionierte wirklich nicht 

Vor allem war ich überrascht dass es eine Non-Steam Version war ..

Fazit. Hab mir die Steam Version für nicht mal nen zehner gekauft und
es läuft perfekt..

Mitlerweile kaufe ich sogar gerne Spiele die an Steam gekoppelt sind weil ich dort
erfahrungsgemäßig noch kein einziges Problem hatte.. Was fehlerhafte DVD´s etc. von sich nicht behaupten konnten
(persönliche Erfahrung).

Und ganz ehrlich.. Heutzutage ist es mir teilweise zu blöd 2 mal den selben Weg zu fahren für ein doofes 15 Euro Spiel.
Da zahl ich da ja schon fast mit dem Sprit drauf... Von Zeit ganz zu schweigen.


----------

